# Affidavit of Support



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

We've had communication from the NVC that they have received my hubbys fee payment for the same. They've now requested that he forward the relevant AOS form. Randy is not working at the moment and therefore we need to provide a sponsor. Our very close friends have offered to sponsor me - which Affidavit of Support should we be submitting? 

We were told this would be okay as long as she met the relevant financial criteria. His mother and brother have also offered, but am not sure whether that will be acceptable. His mother is retired and lives off her pension and owns her own house. His brother lives there and is single and in employment. 

could someone advise me please? Many thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gezvinda said:


> We've had communication from the NVC that they have received my hubbys fee payment for the same. They've now requested that he forward the relevant AOS form. Randy is not working at the moment and therefore we need to provide a sponsor. Our very close friends have offered to sponsor me - which Affidavit of Support should we be submitting?
> 
> We were told this would be okay as long as she met the relevant financial criteria. His mother and brother have also offered, but am not sure whether that will be acceptable. His mother is retired and lives off her pension and owns her own house. His brother lives there and is single and in employment.
> 
> could someone advise me please? Many thanks


When the NVC communicated with you did they not inform you which Affadavit of Support form you would need to send? They usually do.

Your friend would be regarded as an independent joint sponsor. They must submit a separate I-864 form. They will need to prove income to cover their own household AND you.

You could also use your mother in law and your brother in law if they also can cover the financial requirements and are regarded as a household member due to:

they were listed as a dependent or joint filer on the sponsor’s latest tax return, or
they are related to and share a residence (home) with the sponsor.

I believe that in the case of the other household member its form I-864A they need to submit.

Regardless of the joint sponsors your husband needs to submit his own I-864.

You need to make sure that the joint sponsors know what they are taking on - financial responsibility for YOU for a long time.


----------



## gezvinda (Aug 28, 2011)

my mother and brother in law do not live with my husband, he has his own property. Our friends have confirmed they are fine and understand the implications. Can she submit the joint sponsor application at the same time as my husband submits his form?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

gezvinda said:


> my mother and brother in law do not live with my husband, he has his own property. Our friends have confirmed they are fine and understand the implications. Can she submit the joint sponsor application at the same time as my husband submits his form?


Yes, you need to do that.


----------

